# Questionnaire



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who has completed & returned the questionnaire that was sent out last week. If you haven't had a chance to fill it in, please take a few minutes to do so & return it.

Thanks:wave: 

Huw


----------



## hypermarc (Apr 13, 2006)

didn`t get it mate.if you send it i`ll fill it out as soon as poss.thanks.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

ditto


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

in the middle of my tax return atm


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Another we may have missed is simonpj145 Huw.
Could you send these people the questionaire please Huw.
Cheers


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Questionnaire's sent. If I have missed anybody else, pm me & I'll send one to you.


----------



## hypermarc (Apr 13, 2006)

got it,thanks.now trying to open and having probs as less than 10 posts.i'll have to find something to say!


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Huw, judging by the response you have had it shows how interested people are in a SW meet. Shame


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

posted mine:thumb: if it does not turn out right let me know cheers .Davey


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

hypermarc said:


> got it,thanks.now trying to open and having probs as less than 10 posts.i'll have to find something to say!





YEVAD said:


> posted mine:thumb: if it does not turn out right let me know cheers .Davey


Got them, Thanks


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Roman said:


> Huw, judging by the response you have had it shows how interested people are in a SW meet. Shame


Tbh i didnt know we had to responed and let people know we had them  but anyway i filled it in and sent it back


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry Scud, wasn't refering to this thread just something that Huw said to me in PM.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Scud said:


> Tbh i didnt know we had to responed and let people know we had them  but anyway i filled it in and sent it back


One, if not the first back as it happens.:thumb:


----------



## mikedov (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello again, remember me! I can tell it’s been a while since I logged in seeing as there are over 14500 posts since last log on! I’m almost back after having my spine put back together again after lots of work done to it, I’m still not 100% but a hell of a lot better than I was.

Can I say a big thank you to Peter Richards for some of the PM’s he sent me about my problem, top bloke to be as helpful as he has been with never having met him! Cheers again Peter.

I will fill in the questionnaire as soon as I can, sorry for not doing it sooner


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Glad to hear your getting better Mike


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Roman said:


> Sorry Scud, wasn't refering to this thread just something that Huw said to me in PM.


Sorry bud i got the wrong end of the stick again


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Ok had a few more replies back which brings it up to 12.
Basically the idea is too base our S.Wales meets on the replies we get back in terms of location and providing people (that's you) with what they want.
So if want your say please get your Questionaire back to us as soon as possible.
Thank You.


----------

